

The photos of Jony Ive-designed Leica M - porada
https://plus.google.com/photos/+LeicaCamera/albums/5932376021718060961

======
pedalpete
Comparison photos for those (like me) who don't know what the standard Leica M
looks like
[https://www.google.com/search?q=leica+M&safe=off&rlz=1C1LENN...](https://www.google.com/search?q=leica+M&safe=off&rlz=1C1LENN_enCA452CA452&es_sm=93&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=FaVUUtfWDK7uiAep44HoDQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1350&bih=615&dpr=1)

